# Growing what the time you thought would be bait...



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

Ok i cant help but to feel like a little kid at this point. I moved into my house here in englewood 5 years ago. And my parents got me a 75 gallon fish tank in which they said i could grow bait in for catfishing or bass fishing. So i took a bunch of feeder goldfish and put them in trash cans outside for the summer because i know the fish would grow quicker. At the end of the summer i brought in 6 goldfish that were over 5 inches long. They have been in my fish tank for 5 years. i just recently lost my last orignial fish =(. he was 10 inches long. And all the fish in the tank are now 2nd or 3rd generation goldfish because i was able to get them to spawn. And to top it all off on a fishing trip last october i brought back a bluegill and i didnt want to release and he has been living in a 10 gallon aquarium since then. I have grown attached to this fish and its amazing how after having these fish for so long you can pull a total 180. Whats your guys thoughts on this i dont think i can bring myself to use any of them for bait.


----------



## bassattacker (Mar 14, 2007)

i say uve had them this long might as well go for the long haul, plus whose to say u cant get another tank and strictly label it fish bait, and put bait specificly in there and make sure to use it so u dont get attached.


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Dont let Mellon know you got them, he would use a pet dog for bait!


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

but i forgot to mention tho, is that they might have a new summer home beginning next summer. I am ironing out some details with my parents where i might be building a goldfish or koi pond in the backyard this winter. It will be 10 foot wide and 10 foot down the yard. I plan on making it about 4 to 5 foot deep. Of course i would bring some in, in the winter but at that depth some might be able to hold over.


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

also i have a 50 gallon tank that is in the garage that i do not use. once i get my plug in airator back from steve i might hook that up for bait



"Dont let Mellon know you got them, he would use a pet dog for bait!"

LOL thats funny jack, so is that why i am seeing so many missing dog signs around the area????? lol thats wrong


----------



## Row v. Wade (Apr 27, 2004)

What are their names.


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

Row v. Wade said:


> What are their names.


lol thats funny, i never named them my sister and mom did. I did name the bluegill Bryan because i thought he had a striking resemblence to Mellon


----------



## Row v. Wade (Apr 27, 2004)

pendog66 said:


> lol thats funny, i never named them my sister and mom did. I did name the bluegill Bryan because i thought he had a striking resemblence to Mellon


LOL Case closed. They're pets.


----------



## bigdogsteve-o (Aug 26, 2005)

The funny thing is that the gill looked sickly as hell. and has been alive this long. them fishies should just stay in the tank and keep the cats and dog company


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

Row v. Wade said:


> LOL Case closed. They're pets.


yeah i guess you right but this is the person who took my cousins koi that was a foot long and used it for flathead bait. if i remember right was in the stillwater and i took a 5 pounder on it.


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

bigdogsteve-o said:


> The funny thing is that the gill looked sickly as hell. and has been alive this long. them fishies should just stay in the tank and keep the cats and dog company


this is true steve you have watched the cats go nuts or just stare blankly at the tank before. i think sometimes their eyes go out of focus lol. And you know steve you have joked about taking my fish


----------



## bigdogsteve-o (Aug 26, 2005)

you are right,we both joke about taking them but at the end of the day we stand there looking and say"nah nevermind " and walk out. But if we ever really really need bait we are taking them


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

bigdogsteve-o said:


> you are right,we both joke about taking them but at the end of the day we stand there looking and say"nah nevermind " and walk out. But if we ever really really need bait we are taking them


hahaha no we're not. If we have to we will just use that annoying duck at the river that laughs at us when ever we miss a [email protected]


----------



## bigdogsteve-o (Aug 26, 2005)

I get the head, he laughed at me more that night than you. He better be happy I didn't have a gun


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

pendog66 said:


> lol thats funny, i never named them my sister and mom did. I did name the bluegill Bryan because i thought he had a striking resemblence to Mellon


so i take its one of the BOTTOM FEEDING goldfish?


----------



## bigdogsteve-o (Aug 26, 2005)

haha thats hilarious


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

I hate all of you!    

Dude, Jack is right. While I've been fishing with him, I've used live baits of all sorts: Shad, gills, greensunfish, carp, smallmouth, largemouth, drum, saugeye, walleye, chubs, channels, white bass, crappie, bullheads goldfish, etc... I've used baits up to about 3#'s. I 'aint picky!!!!!


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

PS- I voted keep 'em, they are family. If they love over 2 months they are pets!


----------

